

North Korea ends peace pacts with South - andrewaylett
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21709917

======
andrewaylett
This looks like it's a step further than NK's usual bluster.

I know NK could do a terrible amount of damage at short notice if they chose
to, but at the probable cost of their country in the end -- I hope their
leadership sees things that way too, and acts to avoid war.

